# Looking for a judge



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Would anyone like to judge the pedigree classes at a companion show? It is on 3rd July in Stone,near Dartford, Kent.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I live on Acacia road!! Right opposite that field lol 

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

To far for me


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Would love to volunteer, but its a tad too far for a Companion Show, even though I love doing them.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

celicababe1986 said:


> I live on Acacia road!! Right opposite that field lol
> 
> Where abouts are you?


I live in St James lane  What dogs have you got? You must of seen me with mine!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> I live in St James lane  What dogs have you got? You must of seen me with mine!


What a small world 

I dont have a dog, my mum has a yellow lab. Its my mum who lives there, I just tell everyone I do cause I basically spend all my time there! I actually live on Bexley Park.

Is this for the annual fete, I am always there every year! its great fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

yes,it's for Stone fete


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

are you looking for judges for pedigree and novelty classes?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Sorry, just seen this!

Looking for a pedigree judge, novelty judges are easier to find


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

just realised its hound and toy day at Windsor champ show on that date . i'll put thinking cap on, i can't commit to doing it as i might be away.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

have emailed a friend who judges she lives on I.O.S. , asking if she knows of anyone, will come back to you as soon as i get an answer x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gutted that I am going to miss the stone show as I will be at Windsor


----------

